# Marlin 338mxlr



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

I was wondering if any of y'all have had any experience with the marlin 338mxlr lever action rifle. It wanted a lever action rifle with some range and accuracy and this is what I found. I'm worried about the caliber 338 marlin express, hornady is the only brand that makes it (to my knowledge). I guess there easy to find bass pro and local pawn shops have them in stock for 30$. http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/hunting/2009/11/rifle-review-petzal-tests-marlin-338-mxlr Here's some more info.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

If you want something with some range get a BLR. A lot better than the traditional lever action rounds.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Ya I like them but there 2x the price


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

When you say "some range" define range. 

Because a scoped 444 Marlin or a 45/70 will easily do 300 yards if you use the higher power ammo like hornady leverevolution, buffalo bore, etc.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

The 308 marlin express would probably kick a lot less with the same amount of "range". Unless you need it for game larger than whitetails


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

bigbulls said:


> When you say "some range" define range.
> Because a scoped 444 Marlin or a 45/70 will easily do 300 yards if you use the higher power ammo like hornady leverevolution, buffalo bore, etc.


I dont know if I'd throw that 45/70 in with the .444, hittting something at 300 yds with a round thats gonna drop almost 30 inches is gonna take quite a bit of practiced "hillbilly holdover".


----------

